# Smoked apples and Italian plums (side dish)



## atomicsmoke (Sep 28, 2014)

I wanted to try Leiah's smoked apple idea. I also did before grilled plums...and we liked them a lot. So why not both...as a side for a "mistery roast". Mistery because I wasn't sure what cut it was.

Apples (royal gala)sliced, marinate with lemon juice, abrushed with olive oil and seasoned with salt and pepper












IMG_20140928_170733.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 28, 2014






Same for plums












IMG_20140928_171813.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 28, 2014






On the grill












IMG_20140928_181712.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 28, 2014






Plated












IMG_20140928_182547.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Sep 28, 2014






Thank you for checking this out.


----------



## themule69 (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks tasty to me.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

